# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Phần mềm CNC của người Việt

## gaby_boy

Chào forum.cncprovn.com/.
Hiện nay tôi đang thiết kế phần mềm phục vụ cho máy CNC. Tuy vậy, do không phải người làm và vận hành CNC nên còn nhiều vấn đề khúc mắc mong được cộng đồng CNC đóng góp ý kiến để tôi có thể hoàn thiện phần mềm.
Phiên bản demo này tôi mới viết cho phép nhập dữ liệu từ file cad.dxf và các file Gcode.
Nay xin có vài câu hỏi mong mọi người trợ giúp và đóng góp ý kiến:
1, Loại mũi dao có dạng hình nón hay tam giác sẽ tạo độ rộng các đường khác nhau. Vậy nếu vẽ 1 đường nào đó có để ý đến độ sâu của mũi dao?
2, Bước đi nhỏ nhất của dao thường phụ thuộc vào thông số nào?
3, Phần cài đặt thông số nên có những mục nào?
....
Đây là link download :Frown: do chưa đủ lượt Post nên không add link được, mong bà con thông cảm)
(mediafire.com/download/hmp6be2xn25qaxf/Setup.rar

----------

anhcos

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, có vẻ bác giống mình mấy năm trước. Hồi đó mình cũng chê các phần mềm có sẵn, tự viết phần mềm riêng mà chưa hiểu CNC ra sao. Mình nghĩ là bác nên sử dụng CNC một năm để hiểu sơ CNC hoạt động ra sao cho tốt rồi hãy làm PM riêng.

Nếu bác cứ phải làm PM riêng thì bác nên tham khảo các phần mềm phổ thông như Mach3, EMC,... xem họ làm ra sao rồi bắt chước. Có cả ngàn chi tiết nhỏ trong phần mềm CNC mà ko hiểu thì ko làm được, mà cứ hỏi thì ko bao giờ xong. Ngoài ra phần mềm còn có thời gian để chín, bác chưa hiểu CNC mà viết thì dễ gây nguy hiểm cho người sử dụng & làm hư máy.

Mình nghĩ là bác nên tìm hiểu & phát triển những phần mềm trong CNC, cần mà chưa có, như vậy nó sẽ tốt cho cộng đồng hơn

----------

Diyodira, gaby_boy

----------


## CKD

Máy CNC không quan tâm đến kích thước dao đâu bác. Việc offset theo dao là việc của soft CAM.
Để tăng tính thích nghi, CNC vẫn có thể offset dao, là một dạng nâng cao rồi. Những CNC đơn giản không làm được việc này.

----------

gaby_boy

----------


## nhatduyxp

Bác tìm đọc quyển sách công nghệ CNC là biết nhé. Import file cad bác dùng thư viện của bọn nào thế bác. Em cũng đang có ý định chế con khoan tự động.

----------

gaby_boy

----------


## elenercom

Phần mềm cho người Việt mà giao diện toàn tiếng tây nhể. Chắc cho Việt kiều rồi? Kekeke. Chúc bác thành công.

----------


## gaby_boy

Cảm ơn các bác.
Gamo: Đây là phần mềm cần phát triển thời gian lâu dài nên mình rất mong có được ý kiến cộng đồng. Mình cũng đang muốn tìm những cái mà bác nói thiếu đó để add thêm:
VD: chỉnh sửa Gcode = graph,
Ứng dụng cho ngành quảng cáo: Tự động đưa LED để khoan trong đối tượng.
.....Mọi người đóng góp ý kiến-hay mình sẽ đưa vào phần mềm

elenercom : Phần mềm mình viết luôn phải multi languages rồi, nút chuyển ngôn ngữ bị ẩn thôi! :Wink: .

----------


## anhcos

Bác phải tìm hiểu về CNC trước thì mới có thể viết tốt hơn.

Về import dxf các bác có thể dùng netdxf có thể đọc dxf version 2004 trở lên. Mình thấy bác chủ cũng đang dùng thư viện này rồi.

Thích nhất là phần thể hiện có thể thao tác trong 3D quá hay luôn, bác dùng thư viện gì đấy nhỉ.
Phần multi-language mình dùng resource nên hơi lằng nhằng các file kèm theo, bác dùng theo kiểu gì vậy?

Hy vọng sẽ có nhiều thứ cùng trao đổi với bác.

----------


## lekimhung

Phần mềm cho người Việt mà em mong chờ nhất từ trước tới nay mà chưa thấy ai làm là convert font tiếng Việt có dấu sang Single Path, giống như "*hershey text extension for inkscape*", nhiều lúc muốn làm 1 con máy viết chữ cho mấy đứa nhóc ở nhà chơi mà không vẽ ra được tiếng Việt nên cứ hóng miết tới giờ.

----------

znk13z

----------


## CKD

Chưa có thử qua. Nhưng xin hỏi rỏ lại bác chủ là bác đang làm về CAD/CAM hay CNC control?
Nếu dừng ở CAD/CAM và ứng dụng cho quảng cáo và LED thì mình có vài ý thế này.
- Đừng quá chú trọng vào độ chính xác, khi đó mọi việc sẽ trở nên dễ giải quyết.
- Đường dao chỉ cần offset (bù trừ bán kính dao) và chạy bám theo biên dạng. Nhất và đâm dao đúng vị trí cần.
- Khoan LED thì cứ đâm và nhất dao thôi.
- Bắt đầu từ những lệnh cơ bản nhất là G0, G1. Bỏ qua cả M3 (bật spindle), M5 (tắt spindle), M30 (kết thúc chương trình) và rất nhiều lệnh nâng cao khác.

Những lệnh phức tạp khác thì trước hết bác chủ cần nắm:
- Tiêu chuẩn và cú pháp của G-Code để có thể tương thích được với nhiều controller.
- Hệ toạ độ tuyệt đối, tương đối.
- Hiện thực, sử dụng, đánh giá, hiệu chỉnh. Phải làm dần dần thì mới hoàn chỉnh được.

----------


## anhcos

> Phần mềm cho người Việt mà em mong chờ nhất từ trước tới nay mà chưa thấy ai làm là convert font tiếng Việt có dấu sang Single Path, giống như "*hershey text extension for inkscape*", nhiều lúc muốn làm 1 con máy viết chữ cho mấy đứa nhóc ở nhà chơi mà không vẽ ra được tiếng Việt nên cứ hóng miết tới giờ.


Nếu single path thì dấu liền với chữ sao được, em có cái hình minh họa anh xem thử.

----------


## lekimhung

> Nếu single path thì dấu liền với chữ sao được, em có cái hình minh họa anh xem thử.


Ý em nói là dạng stroke single path đó anh. 
Ví dụ font ban đầu là dạng outline 


Giờ làm sao chuyển sang stroke nhu vậy 



Em dùng extension hershey  trong inkscape thì chỉ cho ra tiềng Anh thôi, không co font tiếng Việt unicode, Mở source của nó ra xem thì thấy nó tạo trước những đường Path tương ứng với từng ký tự, gõ chữ nào thì nó tự lôi ra thôi. Kiểu này thì ngồi làm cái path riêng cho font tiếng Việt cũng ok nhưng mất rất nhiều thời gian, chưa kể font viết tay nữa, thư pháp tùm lum luôn.

----------


## anhcos

Mình xài acad với font shx nét dơn thôi, tải về ở đây: https://www.fshare.vn/file/6WRTJYXIIQUS
Tìm xem có phần mềm nào chuyển SHX-->True type thì dùng trong các pm cad/cam khác vô tư.

----------

Gamo, znk13z

----------


## newbieCNC

> Ý em nói là dạng stroke single path đó anh. 
> Ví dụ font ban đầu là dạng outline 
> 
> 
> Giờ làm sao chuyển sang stroke nhu vậy 
> 
> 
> 
> Em dùng extension hershey  trong inkscape thì chỉ cho ra tiềng Anh thôi, không co font tiếng Việt unicode, Mở source của nó ra xem thì thấy nó tạo trước những đường Path tương ứng với từng ký tự, gõ chữ nào thì nó tự lôi ra thôi. Kiểu này thì ngồi làm cái path riêng cho font tiếng Việt cũng ok nhưng mất rất nhiều thời gian, chưa kể font viết tay nữa, thư pháp tùm lum luôn.


Sử dụng CAMBAM đi bác. Có Text Engraving

http://www.cambam.info/doc/plus/tutorials/Engraving.htm

----------


## lekimhung

Vấn đề là tiếng Việt có dấu thì không biết tìm đâu ra, còn không dấu như tiếng Anh thì lại không thích.

----------


## newbieCNC

Thế này à cụ

----------


## lekimhung

> Thế này à cụ


Cái này là outline mà bác, bác có cách nào convert ra 1 nét như kiểu viết tay không?

----------


## anhcos

Tìm font Anh nào đó, xong tìm chương trình font editor chỉnh sửa lại bộ font là ok ngay.

Hình như corel có font navigator có thể làm dc vụ này...

Lúc nào làm xong nhớ share a với nhé Hưng.

----------

